

Ada Bryant and Robert Haire - dmor
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/27/fashion/weddings/ada-bryant-robert-haire-weddings.html?_r=0

======
guan
A heartwarming story, but why is this posted here? Are these people well known
in the HN community?

